#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hello everyone - who's here for the dev hangout? do you have any questions? anything you'd like me to talk about?
<dholbach> any questions?
<G__81> hi
<blue_pearl> Hello.
<G__81> is this specific to Ubuntu alone or its variants especially KDE and also is there anything planned specifically for the kernel ?
<blue_pearl> dholbach, is it possible to use Ubuntu One to store data of third part app? I mean if I make a application, can I sync its data to all the users computer, which r connected whith Ubuntu One account. ?
<dholbach> G__81, what exactly is specific to Ubuntu? can you elaborate?
<G__81> i meant the hangouts would it have some more focus on KDE stuff and when you say interaction with the developers would it involve the kernel team as well ?
<dholbach> blue_pearl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1208/UbuntuOneDB
<blue_pearl> dholbach, thank u. will look into it.
<dholbach> #kubuntu-devel
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R/Summaries#Hardware
<G__81> so would there be more insights from the developers with respect to the battery consumption etc, optimizations etc (kernel configs, benchmarking etc etc) ?
<G__81> or am i in the wrong channel ? :)
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-reduced-power-ram
<G__81> does the same kind of effort goes into kde (QT) as well or is it only confined to the gtk apps ?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
 * Rcart has a killing laggy connection 
<G__81> I read that the Unity is gonna undergo a change for the tablets, is that so ?
<dholbach> #ubuntu-desktop
<G__81> coz i feel that the menubar @ the top might not be so useful if the form factor is gonna be tablet
<nxvl> dholbach: why does Jono doesn't shaves that beard
<nxvl> ?
<G__81> kernel, optimizations i mean thats something not done by the upstream yet and native to Ubuntu in this cycle
<G__81> just one beta for this cycle, isnt that a problem ?
<Rcart> this slow-and-crazy connection is killing me, I'll join the next hangout. Thanks daniel o/
<dholbach> bye Rcart - it was good to have you
<christoffer> What's the link to jenkins for Ubuntu packages?
<dholbach> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<dholbach> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/
<christoffer> thank  you
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests
<G__81> thats it from my side dholbach thanks a ton for answering my questions patiently
<dholbach> rock on, G__81
<christoffer> no more question from me
<dholbach> thanks a bunch everyone!
<christoffer> Thank you dholbach
<blue_pearl> thanx dholbach
<OptiWork> bummer, just saw the show was on
<dholbach> OptiWork, there'll be more :)
<todd> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-22
<grendal-prime> dude...what is the irc client?
<grendal-prime> i need this...
<philipballew> grendal-prime, what do you need help with?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> sorry, having problems with google hangout
<dholbach> one second
<dholbach> seems it's working now
<Rcart> good morning o/
<dholbach> hey Rcart
<Rcart> see you in next hangout, 3:30 am here o/
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-24
<harrypotter> hello
<harrypotter> is anyone here
<harrypotter> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-20
<prakash__> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - Speakers: jono, dholbach, mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
<ububotu> Hello World.
<ububotu> anyone home?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
<ububotu> When is the next talk?
<ububotu> Anyone use this channel for chatting?
<ububotu> Or is it all PVT chat?
<aveemashfaq> I guess that you are new to this. The session is at 8:30PM IST or 3:00PM UTC
<aveemashfaq> You might still ask any questions. But, people usually take time to respond
<aveemashfaq> this is for the live discussions. You might like visiting lists.ubuntu.com
<aveemashfaq> is jono bacon attending it, i guess the week after UOS has been all about his blog post and our replies and contributions
<aveemashfaq> for all the users waiting for this session to start, I am afraid to announce that there is some re-scheduling it to one hour later than the time.
<dholbach> popey, I'll set up things
<popey> okay!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> popey, can you spam g+? I can to twitter and fb
<popey> ya
<popey> oh, i can't. i dont have access to the Ubuntu G+
<dholbach> oh well...
<dholbach> :)
<popey> sorry ☻
 * popey puts the kettle on instead, that'll help
<dholbach> yeah, that'll help :)
<aveemashfaq> posted it in ubuntu google plus community
<dholbach> brilliant
<mhall119> please make jose happy :)
<dholbach> do you have questions?
<dholbach> keep them  coming
<dholbach> and prefix them with QUESTION in capital letters
<aveemashfaq> QUESTION: what are your opinions on Jono Bacon's governance concept
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: the IRC channel in the embedded chat is still set to #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<popey> oh jeez
<popey> mhall119: any chance you can fix it?
<mhall119> popey: yeah, but it's too late for people who are already there, so watch that channel too
<popey> will do
<mhall119> popey: updated the page
<aveemashfaq> RamonLaTorre
<aveemashfaq> QUESTION: Main differences between 12.04 LTS and 14.04 LTS?
<aveemashfaq> in uds-plenary
<dholbach> more questions? :)
<aveemashfaq> QUESTION: What about UbuntuNewbie proposed by me
<dholbach> oops, something went wrong with the hangout
<mhall119> yay google!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<dholbach> aveemashfaq, can you give us a link to the proposal again?
<aveemashfaq> http://aveemashfaq.blogspot.in/2014/11/bridging-gaps-in-ubuntu-user-base.html
<popey> that was fun
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  What is daniels opion on the limbda software deployment system?
<mrbrownstone3g> its limba sorry my typing is very poor
<Test___> Hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-19
<kotuyavuz> yani
<kotuyavuz> aramızda panpa var mı ?
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
<marcoceppi> o/
<cory_fu> https://github.com/juju/plugins/
<jrwren> how about a default alias for hooks/$JUJU_HOOK_NAME ?  anyone ever longed for that?
<cory_fu> https://github.com/nojhan/liquidprompt
<mbruzek1> https://github.com/nojhan/liquidprompt
<mbruzek1> https://github.com/juju/plugins
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-11-17
<_Ridgewing> Are we there yet ?
<_Ridgewing> dholbach: Are we nearly ready ?
<dholbach> _Ridgewing, I won't run the Q&A today
<dholbach> dpm, balloons?
<_Ridgewing> Can't see anything ....
<balloons> i believe it begins in 1 hour, yes?
<balloons> indeed. 50 more mins
<_Ridgewing> Oh .. ok I wasn't privy t that.
<_Ridgewing> **to that
<balloons> _Ridgewing, page is updated to reflect the right time and the new video isup
<balloons> you can leave it up till you hear voices, hehe
<dpm> yeah, Q&A in 45 mins
<_Ridgewing> dpm, balloons, oh dear me , http://postimg.org/image/ihlq3tyj9/
<dpm> oops, no idea what's going on, the site works for me
<_Ridgewing> dpm, Yes it's ok now ... http://postimg.org/image/9ehkbkxij/fd8bc4c6/
<_Ridgewing> Oh dratts - I've got to leave at 10 minutes before the end because the Mother in Law has just phoned asking for a coffee & cake.
<varen> hi
<dpm> hi varen
<varen> what is this
<dpm> we're about to start the Ubuntu Community Team Q&A in 15 minutes
<varen> do we ask our questions here?
<_Ridgewing> varen, Yes you do .. Type "QUESTION" before your query to begin.
<Cybbro> hello!
<_Ridgewing> Cybbro: Hi starts in 13 minutes.
<raj_> hello
<_Ridgewing> raj_: Hi starts in 13 minutes.
<dpm> hi everyone o/
<varen> QUESTION how can we delete the Repositories in ubuntu?
<_Ridgewing> dpm: Hi starts in 13 .. Oh wait d'oh!
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> varen, generally support questions are better directed to the forums or ask ubuntu.
<_Ridgewing> Hi jake9050
<jake9050> @_Ridgewing: Hello :-)
<_Ridgewing> 7 minutes to go ..
<Cybbro> The pressure is killing me!
<_Ridgewing> 4 minutes to go. Deploying youtube tethered stream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkjSwjLoybI
<theBest> Hello everybody! How are you?
<mhall119> hi everyone
<_Ridgewing> ½ minute countdown https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86bY6Ltrdp4
<dpm> ok, about to start in a minute
<mhall119> ask your questions here starting with QUESTION in all caps
<mhall119> popey: got a link for google code-in for Ubuntu?
<popey> https://codein.withgoogle.com/
<popey> :)
<mhall119> ^^
<theBest> QUESTION: What is the Community Council or better: How is Ubuntu structured. Which place does Canonical has in Ubuntu and which the Community. How do those work together?
<popey> click our logo
<theBest> QUESTION: I have a BQ E4.5 Ubuntu smartphone. Will I also get all those convergence features although this smartphone will most probably never be able to connect to a bigger screen etc.?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Cud we ever get these Blue-tooth beanies into the store if Canonical worked with the manufacturer ? http://www.caseco.ca/product/blu-toque-bluetooth-beanie/
<dpm> thanks for the questions everyone :)
<popey> _Ridgewing, I spoke to the store people after the question last week, there are no plans to add more things to the store right now.
<_Ridgewing> popey: OK, thank-you.
<popey> np
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22611/ubucon-summit-organization/
<dpm> also check out http://community.ubuntu.com for the governance structure
<varen>  QUESTION where do u think ubuntu is headed
<ekimia> Hi
<ekimia> mhall119: you should stop the fan behind you , video encoding would be better
<dpm> but it's warm in Florida! :)
<mhall119> ekimia: then I would be sweaty
<dragonbite> maybe turn your desk so the fan is off the screen, or raise the camera so it is looking down more and the fan isn't captured?
<mhall119> desk is heavy :)
<dragonbite> or just turn off the light of the fan so it is dark spinning in dark?
<_Ridgewing> popey: Is the ubucon trademark thing on-going ?
<mhall119> _Ridgewing: what trademark thing?
<dragonbite> in photography the best lighting comes from behind the photographer (camera)
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: Community track 14th down : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Summaries/UOS1511
<mhall119> chrome has frozen on me :(
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: Yes , I saw that.
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is their any focus on Ubuntu on the desktop that does not relate to the Ubuntu Phone convergence?
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: Can I use the "Logo" programming language as a case-study App: in the App-Touch_Development for the mobile ?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Can I use the "Logo" programming language as a case-study App: in the App-Touch_Development for the mobile ? mhall119 soz 'bout that.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: With Mir and unity8 is canonical and valve still working together alot so games are optimised well for mir and all work on that platform or will there be issues with steamOS using wayland and not having contained apps?
<puttyn> oh, i am late :'(
<_Ridgewing> we've lost Mike.
<puttyn> where lost mike?
<_Ridgewing> Must be the blu-tooth page.
<mhall119> I'm back, had to wait for chrome to finish crashing and restart
 * _Ridgewing sends out a search team for Mike ..... Halp halp !
<theBest> mhall119: Welcome back.
<puttyn> QUESTION: have you guys updated to telegram 2.0?
<dragonbite> QUESTION (SUGGESTION): when you reference a URL can you also type it in the IRC?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: What is a good foo-bar in California to try ?
<_Ridgewing> **that's fow BTWay
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<dpm> https://trello.com/b/jr2sY9l2/snappy-docs
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: using steam with the steam controller you had to edit some config to make it work as a controller, is that something you can do with unity 8 on the desktop or will it be more like the phone where you cant edit them if not whats the plan for hardware such as the steam controller? (Valve added a config to make the steam controller work but I had to manually edit it so it worked as a controller)
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com
<_Ridgewing> ChloeWolfieGirl: good question
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Ridgewing: thanks :)
 * _Ridgewing checks his empty sausage try for coins for steam controller ...
<_Ridgewing> **sausage tray
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Ridgewing: yeah they're expencive £45 from game >.<,
<_Ridgewing> Yeah, I saw they had a stand with the words "STEAM " o it.
<dragonbite> Great!
<_Ridgewing> **on it
 * _Ridgewing wonders if mhall119 has candles ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Ridgewing: where I got mine they just had like 3 controllers and 6 steam links in the back, like I saw them behind the desk xD
<puttyn> QUESTION: devel channel has 16.04 as based, when in stable or rc-proposed?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are some fun features and bug fixes that you're excited to see that are coming within the next few months/weeks :)
<_Ridgewing> ChloeWolfieGirl: I wonder if these guys have them ? https://uk.webuy.com/
<_Ridgewing> Ha Ha Ha move the turtle around .. rofl
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Ridgewing: CEX? I haven't seen them there, but I remember seeing 1+1's that where more expencive there then buying one new
<dragonbite> Yes, thanks!
<maokei> Is there any way to get the html 5 inspector working on anything higher than 14.04 lts ?
<mhall119> _Ridgewing: it's already hot and you want me to light a fire? :/
<raj_> Question: when stable ota for ubuntu touch will be introduced
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: Don't worry I have a lighter ..
 * _Ridgewing holds his lighter up for mhall119 ..
<maokei> Question: Is there any way to get the html 5 inspector(ubuntu SDK) working on anything higher than 14.04 lts ?
<Rat__> Sup every 1 ?
<_Ridgewing> coolin'
<Rat__> Nice !!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: do you have any insider knowlage of new apps and scopes, if so could you give us a few hints? :P
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestones
<mhall119> keep the questions coming
<Rayden> Hello. Question: Would we be able to replace Unity with LXDE on the phone version as well?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: |Just for reference : What did you have for breakfast, this morning ?
<maokei> To ask a question is syntax "Question:" ?
<mhall119> maokei: yes
<dragonbite> QUESTION: When Google announced Google Drive they promised a version for Linux is coming, > 5 years ago, and only a half-baked solution was grudgingly thrown out to try to appease people. Is there any communication or cooperation with Google and Ubuntu for their Apps?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: With xmir and older apps working on unity8 with mir, whats the plans with trying to keep everything looking modern and plans with icons and generally making the apps fit in?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: any updates for the HUD? please
<_Ridgewing> dpm: Questions, Questions, Questions thick and fast - need to run through these quick.
<puttyn> QUESTION: what android apps or games do you guys want to see on ubuntu phone?
<dragos_> QUESTION:How to get an free ubuntu phone?
<dragonbite> oohh... I'd love one too. :)
<maokei> Most likely a bug then
<raj_> okay waitin for new ota
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are your current plans on getting app developers on board with ubuntu for phones?
<dragos_> test
<Rayden> Question: Would we be able to replace Unity with LXDE on the phone version as well?
<dragos_> QUESTION:is there an irc client for Ubuntu phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you expect the current phone apps to get enough features and good enough to replace the current default on the desktop in the near future, will the file manager beable to beat nautilus in features etc?
<dragonbite> darn :(
<maokei> Question: Is there any application compatible with google music for ubuntu touch?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: what current android phones would you like to see ubuntu on? is there any nitch you'd like to see phone wise?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do nitch do you think ubuntu for phones currently doesn't scratch?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Do you feel the community is more vibrant, less or about the same as it was 5-10 years ago?  Has there been a change (maybe when Unity first came out)?  Is it growing with the excitement of the phone/touch? Or has it been fairly stable all the way through?
<maokei> Question: Is it possible to connect the BQ or meizu phone to a screen like with nexus 4 and nexus 7 to try desktop mode
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: facebook ?
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: https://prism-break.org/en/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How does ubuntu phone plan to get faster and more fluid, sometimes it seems a bit slow/slugish, expecially if a scope is refreshing or I'm opening a new app.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What scopes do you have on your homescreen left to right and why? :D
<_Ridgewing> Ok, I gotta go .. the MIL (Mother in law) is phoning me .. Uuurgh !
<Rayden> :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you think convergence would help convince developers to port apps if the apps have never been brought to the desktop? Whatsapp isn't available for windows or mac desktop only the phone and web if your phones near by, do you think convergence would make an app like whatsapp care more or not?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Can I record phone calls on the phone, yet . Like I vcan on android and iphone ?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Where can I buy or pay-to-make a cradle for the Aquarius 4.5 ?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: What is the Logo for Xenial Xerus ?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Could mhall119 and dpm give out there twitter names for reference (Reddit post).
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: are there any apps you feel doesn't get enough developer attention?
<Rat__> Question : can we expect an ubuntu touch phone with advanced features like finger print scanner .......3d touch or something to make my ubuntu experience "BETTER"
<maokei> Flashing ubuntu-touch on to my nexus 4 :)
<dpm> @dplanella, _Ridgewing
<dragonbite> hear! hear!
<dragonbite> :)
<Guest8481> QUESTION:if I'm a developer can I get a free ubuntu phone. my plan is to make an digital frame for Ubuntu phone with mp3. I want to make it like a screensaver. but I need an Ubuntu phone but in Romania nobody sells Ubuntu phones :(
<Guest8481> mhall119
<dragonbite> good!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Android is for people who like customisation and control, iPhone is for people who want something easy that has alot of polish, who would you say ubuntu phone is for now or what you aim it to be for?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> So many questions today, sorry for asking so many xD
<dragonbite> ChloeWorlfieGirl, great questions!  Don't be sorry! :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragonbite: thank you :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> "If I leaved the house more often" I know your feel mhall119 xD
<digim0nk> Is Ubuntu Touch being discussed
<Guest8481> mhall119 u didn't answered my question
<Guest8481> mhall119 my email is dragoscriste@gmail.com
<mhall119> Guest8481: we don't typically give our free phones to developers
<Guest8481> wait why?
<mhall119> you can sometimes win them as part of an app development contest though
<mhall119> Guest8481: we have lots of developers and not lots of money :)
<Guest8481> when is that?
<mhall119> we're working on a new contest focused on scopes, I don't know if phones will be a prize though
<mhall119> that's still being worked out
<Guest8481> scoupes routele
<Guest8481> roullete
<mhall119> no, different contest
<Guest8481> oh...
<Guest8481> but u sad in the video u give phones to developers
<digim0nk> Will Firefox be ported to Ubuntu Touch
<mhall119> Guest8481: Bq sells Ubuntu phones world-wide now
<mhall119> you should be able to buy one and have it shipped to Romania
<Guest8481> really?
<mhall119> yup
<Guest8481> mhall119 do u have an old nexus 7?
<mhall119> I have a 2012 version, which isn't supported by Ubuntu anymore :(
<Guest8481> do u still need it?
<mhall119> yes :)
<Guest8481> oh :(
<Guest8481> ;(
<Guest8481> mhall119
<mhall119> Guest8481: try https://swappa.com/buy/nexus-7-2013-wifi
<Guest8481> I'm 10
<Guest8481> I'm Dragos
<Guest8481> mhall119
<Guest8481> ':(
<Guest8481> mhall119?
<mhall119> sorry, attention was elsewhere
<Guest8481> where?
<mhall119> where what?
<Guest8481> I would really need that nexus 7 2012
<mhall119> the 2012 won't run Ubuntu
<Guest8481> but I can port it :)
<Guest8481> and ubuntu desktop 13.04 would still run
<mhall119> the chipset on it isn't really good for that
<Guest8481> but it still works
<Guest8481> just thinking about it ... porting Ubuntu on nexus 7 2012 would be a great project
<Guest8481> mhall119
<Guest8481>  please
<Guest8481> mhall119
<Guest8481> mhall119 my email is dragoscriste@gmail.com
<Guest8481> and my Facebook is varul dragos
<Guest8481> and my Skype is dragos.criste and I'm from Romania timisoara
<Guest8481> mhall119
<Guest8481> mhall119:
 * Na3iL is away: AFK
<dragos> mhall119: im guest8481
<dragos> just a network errror
<dragos> mhall119:
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-11-20
<G10> help
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-11-22
<qoob> Is -On-Air referring to Ubuntu running on a Macbook?
<davmor2> qoob: you want #ubuntu for help on any paltform this channel is for the on-air video where you can ask questions here and the presenters answer on the video
<dholbach> qoob, nope, it's about Ubuntu related hangouts on air :)
<sudosundu> thanks
<qoob> dholbach: ahh, why is it called on air?  Is that a project name or something?
<dholbach> because of hangouts-on-air
<sudosundu> vanakkam
<qoob> dholbach: omg, I just woke up!  Yes.. "on air" as in online... d'oh!  Thanks...
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> starting in about 22 mins
<Mister_Q> Hey IlonkaO o/
<IlonkaO> Hey Mister_Q
<mhall119> let us know when you see us
 * Mister_Q sees dholbach 
<mhall119> ask questions here, start them with the word QUESTION in call caps
<Mister_Q> QUESTION how was UbuCon Europe ? :D
<dholbach> hey hey!
<qoob> Question: If the keyring password is waiting for input, and I leave the computer for hours unattended, it doesn't lock the screen automatically.  But if I enter the password, and leave the screen it locks.
<Mister_Q> It was great to see you in person mhall119 :)
<dholbach> sudo snap install snap-codelabs
<dslul> QUESTION is it possible to compile apps for ubuntu touch OTA 13-14 using newer Qt versions, such as 5.8? It would be cool to compare the performances using the new QML caching mechanism
<Mister_Q> mhall119 I'm editing the ubports session video right now :) That should come tonight
<Mister_Q> mhall119 30 countries, 170 registrations
<dholbach> summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611
<Mister_Q> example: https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2016/11/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-3/
<Mister_Q> kristbaum o/
<kristbaum> Mister_Q Coincidence? :D
<dholbach> and maybe use the #ucaday tag :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Mister_Q> hey SebthreeBQM10HD
<Mister_Q> dholbach Ilonka's birthday is today ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: So how did Michael survive Germany?
<Mister_Q> and yes I've got the card thank you guys :) https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MariusQuabeck/posts/htdDskf4fT1
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: UEFI Great FUN on new laptops right?
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: it's fine why?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: MJ Technology announced coming out with a Tablet running openSUSE. Any attempt to contact them about an Ubuntu touch version?  (sources https://news.opensuse.org/ and https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/first-true-linux-x86-and-x64-tablet#/)
<dragonbite> UPDATE: MJ Technology is TRYING to get funding for the tablet
<Mister_Q> dragonbite they tried to get in contact with canonical when they first tried to start their campaign
<popey> dragonbite: they previously tried to make an ubuntu one https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-first-true-linux-x86-and-x64-tablet#/
<kristbaum> QUESTION: I visited the "Digging Deep into Snapcraft" Talk from Michael, and it was great! But I really wounder when the snappy documentation will be updated with the ton of new things we learnt at your talk? And where can I halp with updating the documentation, if needed?      Greetings from the Guy that ran around Ubucon to collect all of your signatures ;)
<Mister_Q> popey o/
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what about working with openSUSE, joining forces?
<dholbach> hey kristbaum!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Ever had a crashing Linux distro installer? Unfortunatly had this with Ubuntu 16.10 and 16.04 on a uefi sytem when was meant to put grub on.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yesterday
<SebthreeBQM10HD> got a link for opensuse tablet?
<kristbaum> hey dholback ;)
<dragonbite> \msg SebthreeBQM10HD (sources https://news.opensuse.org/ and https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/first-true-linux-x86-and-x64-tablet#/)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh its above and mj
<dslul> QUESTION is it possible to install mir and unity8 on top of ubuntu core (running on rasp pi3)? This would be great after nexus 4 won't be supported anymore
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i didnt bother with the mj ubuntu
<dragonbite> EDIT: Don't worry about that, it was a follow up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and opensuse seems to be a bit hmm really in a bad way, but an arm opensuse tablet rather than x86 would have been more intesting
<dragonbite> :)
<taiebot> QUESTION: What is the status of the Xenial bringup port ? Are we weeks, months or a years away to see this land on phones .
<SebthreeBQM10HD> your late :d @ ChloeWOlfieGirl
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I'm ill x'D
<Mister_Q> hey ChloeWOlfieGirl
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> Mister_Q: heya
<SebthreeBQM10HD> excuses :d @ ChloeWOlfieGirl he h
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: heh
<taiebot> Nexus 4 will not be supported anymore :-(
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Microsoft is bringing out Visual Studio (based on Monodevelop) for Macs.  Monodevelop, from what I see, is outdated (like ver. 5,1 while windows version is 6.1).  With Canonical's work with Microsoft is there a chance this will help with getting Visual Studio for Linux?  (I know the VS for Mac is focused on mobile & web)
<kristbaum> Ah, just found the docs I was looking for, just had to dig deeper on github :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Snap snap snap snappy? any response to that h eh?
<dragonbite> Only the MAC version
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: What feature do you wish to see on ubuntu phone?
<dslul> yes they are completely different
<kristbaum> QUESTION: Why is all the snappy code and docs on Github, not on Launchpad? was it an technical decision, or just to make the project more visible?
<Mister_Q> where's all the spam from tsimonq2 ? :D
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: When you're ill how do you usually look after yourself?
<dragonbite> :)
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> mhall119: I'm liking your hoodie
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Have you tried out, or heard of anybody who has tried out, MSSQL Server on Linux (Ubuntu)?  Is it limited or full featured? (I know there is no Management Studio GUI app, it is just the database core).  When will a SNAP for it be available?
<Guest92622> QUESTION: Last week, Femma Ashraf send an email asking for voluntaries to test some wireframes and prototypes that they’ve designed for Scopes. Did you saw that prototypes?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Why does the unity 8 peview for desktop not have a bit more installed by default? was watching videos earlier seems got to use terminal and install a load of snaps to make much more uuable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Does Daniel have a commercial Ubuntu Touch device yet, or not and why?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Do you think Ubuntu's focus with the phone is the best choice, or should it try focusing on a niche market (businesses, education, government, etc.)?  I read somewhere MS is focusing on businesses because their mobile strategy has largely failed.
<taiebot> QUESTION: Have you noticed a drop in app development for ubuntu phone now that there is no phones available to buy?
<mhall119> ChloeWOlfieGirl: I like my hoodie too :)
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> mhall119: I'm glad x'D
<dslul> QUESTION: I find versioning of various ubuntu versions (desktop, phone, core) a bit confusing...why the stable OTA for phones is 15.04 (but there is also 16.04 but I don't know for which phones), while the LTS for desktop is 16.04, and the latest core version is 16? Is there a link that sums this all up?
<dragonbite> UPDATE ON MSSQL: It is SQL Server Community ed. (the free version)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Did mhall119 miss the spinning fan in Germany? How did the German November weather compare to Floriida as wel?
<taiebot> mhall119: https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/798170232338714625
<taiebot> dslul: I think that is what they are trying to solve with ubuntu core :-D
<dragonbite> Desktop == niche market? never thought of it that way....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Do either of you like long plane flights :d?
<dragonbite> It's getting a little late to announce a phone in hopes to jump into the Holiday shopping season.
<dragonbite> Krita! Woo hoo!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dslul, Ubuntu phone and tablet will go 16.04, but thats not ready yet so for now still 15.04 based
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> imagine Krita on the phone tho x'D
<Guest92622> QUESTION: After the rebase of ubuntu touch with 16.04, the phones that aren't capable will be dropped "just like that"? And remain with the bugs they have, or they will receive hot fix for critical bugs?
<dragonbite> when hooked up to a monitor maybe
<dragonbite> Krita on Ubuntu tablet w/large monitor so you use the tablet's touch-screen feature as a drawing tablet (like a Wacom)
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> dragonbite: +1 :D
<dragonbite> My daughter LOVES Krita, and was very excited when I told her about the animation feature!
<taiebot> Guest92622: i believe all the phone can upgrade to 16.04 it's the switch to ubuntu core + snappy that will break a lot of things hoping ubports could make some of them work
<Mister_Q> QUESTION (not really) it was nice to see you again dholbach and meeting you in person mhall119 :) I'll hope to see you at the next ubucon :)
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> dragonbite: Animation on krita is <3
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: When ubuntu phone is based on 16.04 will you start your phone company?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Favourite or favourites one or more Ubuntu swag?
<mhall119> ChloeWOlfieGirl: sorry, you asked too late
<Mister_Q> thanks mhall119 & dholbach o/
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> mhall119: Oh well :P
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> Thank you :3
<kristbaum> Thank you ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWOlfieGirl, :p
<ohyeahh> Hope they manage to support the old phones with 16.04 :D
<dholbach> thanks alot everyone!
<mhall119> ChloeWOlfieGirl: maybe after mariogrip becomes a millionaire device manufacturer, he can fund my startup ;)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-11-24
<Carzan> Hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-11-25
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What is Ubuntu Testing Day [ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpi3DgON-pI ] & Why hasn't the Ubuntu wiki been updated since 2009-02-27 ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay
<CoderEurope> 5 minutes to go !
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: All I have is an Ubuntu Phone - What should I test on that ?
<elopio> Hello
<kyrofa> Hey elopio
<CoderEurope> Hiya guys .. o/
<CoderEurope> 30 seconds to go ...
<CoderEurope> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpi3DgON-pI
<elopio> We are about to start, hang on.
<CoderEurope> Ok, not sure wat this is all about .. but .
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: All I have is an Ubuntu Phone - What should I test on that ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What is Ubuntu Testing Day [ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpi3DgON-pI ] & Why hasn't the Ubuntu wiki been updated since 2009-02-27 ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay
<CoderEurope> I see you !
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: How often do you look at and comment on: https://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/ and the [App Ideas.] ?
<La_juyis_> o/
<CoderEurope> Hiya o/
 * CoderEurope goes for coffee - thanks for reminding me.
<elopio> Alright! I now found how to use this without the feedback loop.
<elopio> If you have questions for Kyle, just throw them.
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Could we give out presenters' twitter names and who they on Google Plus ?
<elopio> Kyle is kyrolfa, Leo is elopio.
<elopio> sorry, kyrofa
<CoderEurope> Which one is the next cloud guy ?
<La_juyis_> Kyle is :)
<CoderEurope> k cheers La_juyis_
<elopio> La_juyis_: jump into the hangout.
<elopio> If anybody else wants to join the video, here's the link: https://hangouts.google.com/call/etaki3tqufhx5bxgbuzm7cmuqee
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Does Next Cloud have a Url-shortener for file-links like dropbox ?
<CoderEurope> i.e. for sharing.
<elopio> my connection is terrible at the moment.
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What is internationalisation like in Next Cloud ( e.g. i18n ) How many languages are supported  atm ?
<elopio> instructions to download latests Ubuntu LTS image: http://elopio.net/blog/download-ubuntu/
<elopio> instructions to install it in a kvm: http://elopio.net/blog/install-ubuntu-in-vm/
<kyrofa> https://kyrofa.com/posts/installing-nextcloud-can-be-a-snap
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Will this be uploaded to " u app explorer " store as a community Snap ?
<captine> how do i see what apps are available as snaps?
<CoderEurope> So spanish questions ...
 * kyrofa fires up google translate and waits...
<kyrofa> captine, you can use u app explorer if you're just wanting to see a list, but you can also use `snap find <query>` if you're looking for something specific
<CoderEurope> What spanish newpapers are there in English besides El Pais ?? - I am thinking about good blogs for ex pats (English ppl living in spain) that you've heard of etc ..
<kyrofa> elopio, any idea?
<captine> kyrofa: thanks.  will try nextcloud this weekend
<elopio> CoderEurope: I don't read news, sorry. Maybe La_juyis_ ?
<elopio> we have in here one calaled the tico times. I like it, but still don't read it.
<CoderEurope> elopio: Ok, I shall stay around for half an hour or so ...
<elopio> However is only Costa Rican news, not likely useful for you :) http://www.ticotimes.net/
<CoderEurope> Ok, I shall bookmark it for later :)
<CoderEurope> I have heard of ticotimes before ;)
<La_juyis_> Sorry, I don't understand - you're looking for Spanish newspapers available also in English?
<CoderEurope> La_juyis_: right
<CoderEurope> La_juyis_: Or  english blog posts about spain etc .. that you know of ?
<CoderEurope> guess ~I have to go now - thanks anyway.
<elopio> Wrap up of today's testing day: http://elopio.net/blog/ubuntu-testing-day-wrap-up-20161125/
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-11-22
<mooer12_>  
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-11-24
<m4sk1n__> what ISOs should I download to be ready for google code-in? :P
<m4sk1n__> (for which variants of Ubuntu there will be tasks?)
<m4sk1n> ok, thanks
<sergiusens> elopio I am a mentor too, and happen to know some Spanish ;-)
<m4sk1n> task suggestion: translate tasks for next year to your native language ;)
<tsimonq2> hah :D
<svij> :D
<tsimonq2> I gotta go, thanks everyone!
<Letozaf> o/
<svij> we should also update the topic :)
<svij> (irc topic)
<elopio> Letozaf: kyrofa: wxl: svij: tsimonq2: Thanks for coming!
<m4sk1n> :)
<svij> elopio: thanks for organizing and leadin! :)
<wxl> glad to be ther e:)
<elopio> did I miss somebody? Thanks m4sk1n and sergiusens for joining the chat.
<m4sk1n> joined with hope for more gci-related stuff :D
<kyrofa> m4sk1n, do you have any more specific questions?
<wxl> you can thank @elyul@mastodon.art :)
<m4sk1n> no, no questions, but it's always better to know more :)
<elopio> m4sk1n: you have like 10 mentors hanging around here.
<kyrofa> m4sk1n, yeah seriously. What do you want to know?
<kyrofa> More info about tasks? How to prepare?
<elopio> m4sk1n: are you interested in any particular area of the community?
<m4sk1n> mainly basic coding stuff and l10n
<kyrofa> m4sk1n, any language in particular?
<m4sk1n> Polish
<kyrofa> And programming language?
<m4sk1n> programming – c++
<kyrofa> Hmm, I suspect we don't have many C++ tasks
<m4sk1n> ok
<kyrofa> Are you interested in translating tutorials?
<m4sk1n> yup
<kyrofa> Nice, like elopio mentioned we have several translation tasks lines up, and they're his baby
<kyrofa> m4sk1n, are you familiar with git and github?
<m4sk1n> of course
<kyrofa> The tutorials are in github, and are written in markdown, so you already have the skills required for that
<elopio> kyrofa: m4sk1n: we have c++ projects to package :)
<elopio> m4sk1n: can I insterest you in snapcraft?
<m4sk1n> ok :)
<kyrofa> elopio, ah, nice I didn't realize we had C++ projects lined up
<elopio> kyrofa: m4sk1n: I have a very cool one in mind: https://github.com/thepowersgang/mrustc
<kyrofa> elopio, think it would be fun to have a kick-off HO once GCI starts? It would have to be when high schoolers are available, a weekend probably
<kyrofa> Hmm, interesting
<elopio> m4sk1n: the idea is to make a snap package from that project that will be easy to install on many linux distros. You can start by following snapcraft tutorials in tutorials.ubuntu.com, and next week we will help you to package it.
<elopio> kyrofa: let's do it! I think Alan will like that a lot.
<m4sk1n> I know the idea behind snaps
<elopio> m4sk1n: you seem to be ready now :) If you want to start now, I see no reason to wait. That is, if you like that task. If not, we have others.
<wxl> kyrofa: in case you missed it https://community.ubuntu.com/t/discourse-mobile/2233?u=wxl
<kyrofa> wxl, just saw it, thank you!
<m4sk1n> I'll take a look
